# Orkhide Shade or Dark Angels Green?



## Tequila Stuntman (Jan 6, 2010)

So I am painting up some dark angels. I haven't taken part in this hobby for 15 years so my skills are a little rusty but it turns out on my test model (half DA green half Orkhide) that I can still put paint where I want it so I have a few questions as I can't decided which colour to use as my base coat.

I prefer the dark angels green colour but its coverage is shit and I am a bit concerned about it's availability. Its still in store but not available on the GW site. Has the colour be discontinued? 

Orkshade is still a decent workable colour and it's coverage is much better but do the Foundation paints mix ok with the normal colour paints?

Thats about it really recommendations and comments welcome. And if anyone has photos or links to figures painted with these colours as base coats that would be awesome.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

any of the colour can be mixed,
i do so with the grays and it works very well,
have you tryed any of the washes yet, they work great and bring the model to life very quickly.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

any of the colour can be mixed,
i do so with the grays and it works very well,
have you tryed any of the washes yet, they work great and bring the model to life very quickly.


----------



## Tequila Stuntman (Jan 6, 2010)

Not tried anything yet. After undercoating a squad last night this is going to be my first basecoat in 15 years. Thinking I'm going to use orkshade just because it coverage is so much better and the DA green is a little shinny. Its a bit of a pain because I brought 3 DA green cheap on eBay but I suppose I will find a use for them or I can always resell them.

I heard the washes were good and I think I remember reading some recommendations of using the black before highlighting so gonna give that a go.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

sorry for the double post of the same thing (mobile internet is crap).
i would basecoat orkhide then wash with badab black and drybrush snot green,


----------



## Tequila Stuntman (Jan 6, 2010)

jimmy gunn said:


> sorry for the double post of the same thing (mobile internet is crap).
> i would basecoat orkhide then wash with badab black and drybrush snot green,


Yeah thats about what I was thinking/reading but going to layer the highlights. I never liked drybrushing SM in the past and I doubt I will now, it just looks a bit dusty and I'm in no great hurry (I estimate a month a squad)

Cheers for the advice though.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Tequila Stuntman said:


> Has the colour be discontinued?


you mean this color 
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1290211&prodId=prod810883


----------



## Tequila Stuntman (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah? I grabbed a few DA upgrade...plastic frame things? spurs? whatever they are called, from the site the other day. I look on the painting guide for DA and tried to order the recommended colours. Both DA green and Bad Moon Yellow were showing as no longer available.

Oh well I've started with the Orkhide as a base now and tbh I think I prefer it so will be doing the rest of my squads in it. Nothings going to match my older DA anyway because I had mixed up my own special extra dark green when I painted them. 

Hoping the wash will give a similar result though. Do paints go in and out of stock alot at GW?


----------

